# Portsnap



## FrankRizz0 (Dec 24, 2011)

Evening, this is my first time running FreeBSD, and I'm trying to install pure-ftpd without success.  Here is the ouput:


```
portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap2.FreeBSD.org... done.
Snapshot appears to have been created more than one day into the future!
(Is the system clock correct?)
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
cd /usr/ports/ftp/pure-ftpd
/usr/ports/ftp/pure-ftpd: No such file or directory.
cd /usr/ports
/usr/ports: No such file or directory.
```

I tried "sysinstall," "Configure," "Install pre-packaged software" and then install from ftp.  Error returned is unable to find the '8.1-RELEASE.'  Need help from here cause I looked on the ftp and the 8.1 pkg's are there.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, is the system clock correct? 

And you should run a [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] to begin with. Seeing that you don't even have a /usr/ports directory suggests you haven't done that first. You can only run [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] on an existing ports tree.


----------



## FrankRizz0 (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, this is a remote machine, and it turns out I'm running FreeBSD 8.1, not 8.2.  I looked for a walk-through to update it but couldn't find one.  Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 24, 2011)

portsnap(8) updates the ports tree, but above you are trying to install from both ports and packages.  The Handbook describes the differences.

For ports, the version of the operating system doesn't matter.  For packages, see pkg_add(1) about the PACKAGESITE variable.

I recommend ports.  This article shows how to use portsnap(8) and portmaster(8) to upgrade them.

The Handbook also has a chapter on updating the operating system.


----------



## FrankRizz0 (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is the output of the error I got by using the handbook:


```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.1-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be added as part of updating to 8.1-RELEASE-p7:
/usr/src/lib/libc/gen/libc_dlopen.c
108# freebsd-update install
Installing updates...install: ///usr/src/lib/libc/gen/libc_dlopen.c: No such file or directory
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 25, 2011)

Why are we on freebsd-update all of a sudden? Your topic is about updating the ports tree, whereas freebsd-update is for updating the base operating system (FreeBSD itself). If you have problems with that, you really need to open a separate topic in the "Installing & Upgrading" section of the forums. Mixing topics leads to misunderstandings.


----------



## FrankRizz0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Well freebsd FreeBSD 8.1 is not supported on the ftp sites anymore, so I tried the logical thing, which was to upgrade to 8.2.


----------



## VoViK (Dec 25, 2011)

Try this:

```
mkdir -p /usr/src/lib/libc/gen
```
And run freebsd-update again


----------

